
Police Requests for Google Users’ Location Histories Face New Scrutiny - aspenmayer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/police-requests-for-google-users-location-histories-face-new-scrutiny-11595842201
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200727155334/https://www.wsj.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200727155334/https://www.wsj.com/articles/police-
requests-for-google-users-location-histories-face-new-scrutiny-11595842201)

